
Show HN: Implementing Kernel-Based Approaches for Sequence Modeling - pandeykartikey
https://github.com/palakg11/KASM-Pytorch
======
byteshock
Interesting but code needs a bit of work.

For example file “kernel.py” lines 33-38

